# bands or double bands?



## cupped and committed 07 (Nov 8, 2006)

has anyone killed any duck or geese wiht double bands and does anyone have any pics of them.....i have heard of people killing them but never seen any. and has anyone killed any ducks with bands already? and what kinds of birds? thanks yall preciate it!


----------



## northca04 (Nov 9, 2006)

How do you post a picture?


----------



## cupped and committed 07 (Nov 8, 2006)

have u jus tried to copy the picture and then paste it in the reply box or whatever....im not exactly for sure though, it might work ......u might ask someone that has posted a few pictures on certain responses. thanks man and if it works let me know and i wanna see some pics...later


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Killed about 80 snow geese from 10/31 to 11/02 and 6 had bands. Still waiting to hear from where those birds are from.


----------



## northca04 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a ross from the end of the season last year.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

If you look at my photo album i there is a double banded duck that we dont knwo who shot we found it while we were picking up...And for sure i know i shot the other band..

Cody


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shot a banded blue wing teal earlier this year that was banded near Macdonald Manitoba about 5 weeks before.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Me and a buddy teamed up on a greenhead last year and it had a $100 reward band and an actual band on it. It was his first band after almost 30yrs of hunting so it was cool we each got one :beer:


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I shot a double banded Greenhead three years ago in the great state of North Dakota normal band plus a 100.00 band helped pay for the mount was told they do this to make sure a certain % of bands are recorded


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Shot a triple banded Hen Hooded Merganser last week. It had a toe band, and a band around each foot.


----------

